# Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshall's 2020



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't mean to fake anyone out. As of this writing, the stores are still closed BUT August will be here before you know it and it's definitely something to look forward to right now. Los Angeles is set to open up by 4th of July! 

I, for one, have been using up all my 1/2 empty hand soap from Halloweens of yore (and from that OTHER holiday) since this all started. Currently, it's Halloween in the guest bathroom and Reindeer soap in the kitchen sink. I can now stroll the aisles of Homegoods checking and sniffing the new Halloween soap scents and allow myself to re-stock unrestrained! I always love all the different designs they have (I am also not a big fan of B&BW soap - it's too drying for my hands).

What will you be looking for this year?


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm hoping for more of those skeleton wine glasses they had last year. I'm always on the look out for spooky kitchenware.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> (from that OTHER holiday)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope to find a mug I got last year that my bf broke today 😭. Of course its my favorite one. Says " I boo what I want"


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is why Homegoods needs to sell their crap online. TJMaxx would do a bit here & there online but for the most part if you wanted Halloween stuff you HAD to go into the store.

I hope this forces them into putting more holiday stuff online now.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

RCIAG said:


> This is why Homegoods needs to sell their crap online. TJMaxx would do a bit here & there online but for the most part if you wanted Halloween stuff you HAD to go into the store.
> 
> I hope this forces them into putting more holiday stuff online now.


I couldn't agree more.. But I think they only offer in store only because it cuts down on breakages via shipping, and also, they only have limited stock for such a short period of time so probably not worth the effort re-doing the website and listing everything that's gonna be gone in a fortnight. It's probably too much effort for them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They’ve actually gotten a LOT better at shipping. I buy a lot of Rae Dunn from their sites and they’ve 100% changed how they ship things. Most of the items are individually boxed straight from the manufacturer, and they used to remove all of that and just wrap the item in a piece of bubblewrap and throw it in another larger box along with other things you’ve ordered, so inevitably it arrived broken to you. But now they just leave the items in their original, individual boxes, which are encased in styrofoam. I’ve had almost breakage since they’ve started doing that.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess so many returned broken items the finally realized it was costing them more money than they thought. I still hope they put more Halloween stuff online this year.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Homegoods are starting to open in some locations (unfortunately, none near me). This is from their website: 
*Updates on our Stores+*

Certain *HomeGoods *stores are open. Please click here for the status and hours of a store near you.
We will re-open with temporary store hours of Monday through Sunday, 10am-7pm and Sundays 11am-7pm. In some stores, we will hold dedicated shopping hours for seniors (60+) and those who are at greater risk. Please click here for the specific hours of a store near you.
To help with social distancing, we may limit the number of shoppers allowed in the store at any one time
Layaway will be closed except for pickups and cancellations


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I drove past a Ross Store in the last day or two (everyday blends into next, basically SIP since 3/9) and it was opening for the first time in months here in Santa Clara County (SF Bay area). The line of people was wrapped way down past the store entrance and past other adjoining stores. You’d think they were giving away things. Longer line than I’ve seen outside of Target in the early morning. I had to drive for an allergy shot last Thursday in San Jose and did stop in a Tuesday Morning that had already opened. Hardly anyone there (we’re all in masks here in SCC and distancing) and arrows on the floor. Pick up a few kitchen items I needed but nothing of interest really.

I was very leery venturing out and was very glad the store was fairly empty, maybe half dozen people total. Nothing like I imagine Ross was and doesn’t bode well for TM stores that aren’t closing if this is any indication.

We had dropped way down in hospitalizations here in SCC a week or so ago but now seeing the numbers back up with unfortunately more deaths as well. Not good. TJMaxx/HomeGoods are still closed here.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, I am down in L.A. and we are similar. I heard about the lines at Ross. That's a head-scratcher, especially when places like Target have remained open the whole time.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I went to Home Goods yesterday - the store looked clean and organized when it's usually a beautiful cluttered mess of hunt and find. The store was void of customers but I attribute that to their available selection since every other store I visited was busy with people.

I hope to find unique pieces that I can't get anywhere else and, of course, candles.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> I went to Home Goods yesterday - the store looked clean and organized when it's usually a beautiful cluttered mess of hunt and find. The store was void of customers but I attribute that to their available selection since every other store I visited was busy with people.
> 
> I hope to find unique pieces that I can't get anywhere else and, of course, candles.


Lucky lady! I cannot wait for Homegoods to open if only just to wander the aisles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Lucky lady! I cannot wait for Homegoods to open if only just to wander the aisles.


i will admit even with nothing of interest at TM it felt good to get out to walk a store like before. Would have preferred TJM or HG though. Heck even going for an allergy shot was nice although given rising rates and hospitalizations here I’m glad it’s only once a month. I should spend more time in our backyard. I’m mildly entertaining halloween plans/projects off and on but having trouble getting in to them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am looking forward to Marshall's opening up. Although I would not wait in line to get in.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I was at TJ Maxx yesterday, they only had 1/3 of of what they usually have in the store. It was clean and organized though, for a change. I really hope they don't follow Pier 1 and Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I was able to go to Marshall's yesterday! So crazy how something that used to be mundane is so exciting in the world we are currently living in. Yesterday was their 1st day open (Montrose, CA). I waited in line for about 15-20 minutes. They were letting in 90 people at a time only. Lots of stock but you can tell they shut down just before Easter. LOTS of iEaster items marked down an additional 75%. Now would be a great time to go and get everything you may need for next Easter at a fraction of the cost. I had everything all ready to go this year before the world shut down so I am set for next.

I would say the vast majority of the entire store was on clearance. I got a really cute summer hat (for the days I spend in the sun at my daughter's softball games) for $10 (and it was a really nice hat), a candle for $4, hand soap for $4 and a really nice pot I will make a succulent garden in for my neighbor (as a "thank you" for letting me use her house for privacy/sanity reasons while she is away at her other home and we are still all working from home) for $10.

Hopefully, they are able to clear all of that quickly and can make room for the Halloween stock!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

HG opened a few days ago. I found a massive Italian terracotta planter with sunflower motif. It was on clearance & I HAD to have it. I'm planning to fill it with pumpkins in October


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love terra cotta planters. They go great with anything & they're great for succulents & cacti since they dry quickly.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I love terra cotta planters. They go great with anything & they're great for succulents & cacti since they dry quickly.


I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone remember when they started stocking Halloween last year? I found last year's thread and, unfortunately, it doesn't give real dates (only 12 months ago, or something like that). I love just perusing the aisles and this year will be especially enjoyable amidst all of this going on.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I read an article on HomeGoods/TJMaxx companies maybe a month ago wherein the company said in response to a question about going online like others have, that they are very happy with their brick & mortar business and would not be expanding into online & shipping. I’m sure cost of shipping and breakage pkay a part in that decision.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I read an article on HomeGoods/TJMaxx companies maybe a month ago wherein the company said in response to a question about going online like others have, that they are very happy with their brick & mortar business and would not be expanding into online & shipping. I’m sure cost of shipping and breakage pkay a part in that decision.


Just hoping they stock brick and mortar soon. I can't remember when they did it last year. Was it July or August? I also assume that it will be slightly delayed, at least, considering the current circumstances.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Does anyone remember when they started stocking Halloween last year? I found last year's thread and, unfortunately, it doesn't give real dates (only 12 months ago, or something like that). I love just perusing the aisles and this year will be especially enjoyable amidst all of this going on.


Hover over the "12 mo ago" and it will show you the actual post date. I think I saw some posts as early as the 17th of July.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> Hover over the "12 mo ago" and it will show you the actual post date. I think I saw some posts as early as the 17th of July.


Thank you!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

So my HG store is open...didn't know that until I looked at their site. I really wish they would do online but...they're stubborn. I mean in this day and age you expect everyone to have an online store...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Just hoping they stock brick and mortar soon. I can't remember when they did it last year. Was it July or August? I also assume that it will be slightly delayed, at least, considering the current circumstances.


In Virginia they stocked "Back to School" in July then mid August a few Fall/Halloween things started popping up.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

I stopped at my local HomeGoods today (NorCal) since I was out running errands. No Halloween yet, but I did see a few fall things (mostly throws). The kitchenware/seasonal aisles looked very bare, actually. Hoping that means the fall and Halloween stuff is coming soon. The rest of the store seemed to be mostly back to school/college and end of summer items.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

My TJ Maxx was still empty yesterday. They hardly had any decor of any kind. No dogs toys either.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Same as above. I was at Marshall's in Montrose, CA today and a there were a lot of bare aisles and a LOT of clearance racks so, hopefully, things will start showing up really soon. August starts next Saturday so it would make sense.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I read an article on HomeGoods/TJMaxx companies maybe a month ago wherein the company said in response to a question about going online like others have, that they are very happy with their brick & mortar business and would not be expanding into online & shipping. I’m sure cost of shipping and breakage pkay a part in that decision.


Well when everything shuts down again & their brick & mortar stores start losing business & they have to close them again while warehouses & stores full of crap are just sitting there maybe they'll change their minds.

Also it seems pretty crappy that they wouldn't do it temporarily & it almost makes me want to not do business with them. I don't think that even TJ Maxx does the "order online pick up in store" thing. At least you CAN order online from them but they don't always have a huge Halloween selection either.

It's the 21st forking century, get it all online or get out. Every single retailer from the small Etsy seller to Amazon has to deal with the shipping costs & breakage, it's part of the deal nowadays & they clearly have something set up because the TJMaxx part of that line sells online so not doing it all online is bullcrap.

Even At Home does some stuff online to pick up in store. That's not great because some stuff is still "in store only" but some of it isn't which is a step above this family of stores.

I know they're re-sellers to a degree & stock varies store by store, but still, the way the world is now almost demands more things be online & they're just missing the mark.

I mean really, if I can buy a jar of honey from some people that were on 90 Day Fiance & have a small honey business in Omaha, I'm sure this family of companies can get their act together & send me Halloween stuff or let me pick it up in forking store.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I went by a local HomeGoods (in Southern California) and same thing, clearing out a few aisles and I saw an end cap with some skeleton wine glasses and a couple decorative pillows. It's definitely going to start trickling in over the next few weeks.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Honestly if they haven't learned they need an online store already, they're probably never going to learn. It really sucks because it's hard for me to leave the house and go out shopping. I mean even before all this stuff happened. Now, it's near impossible. I have to make very limited trips out and usually just to the grocery store (sometimes if another store is right next door, I'll pop in real quick).


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm in NJ. I remember last year that Halloween merchandise came in bit by bit in August. I went in on Labor Day weekend and it was fully stocked.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I mean really, if I can buy a jar of honey from some people that were on 90 Day Fiance & have a small honey business in Omaha, I'm sure this family of companies can get their act together & send me Halloween stuff or let me pick it up in forking store.


 OK, I LOVE that you did this! LOL How was it?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have 2 HG and a several TJM and Marshall's, none of which have anything out yet, not even fall. Not one fall wreath, flower arrangement ect. I say that because those things are usually some of the first things to pop up. Of course once they opened it took forever as in last week for them to even start getting in trucks with new merch.
I'm pretty sure by the end of July we had seen several Halloween stuff in the stores. I guess Covid screwed up the schedule pretty bad. My stores are stock full of summer, flamings, watermelon, lemons, tropical ect. Nothing else.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

If anyone finds/sees any Rae Dunn Halloween mugs they don't want or find duplicates, I would love any help getting any. especially the potion, hocus pocus, toxic, anything witchy ect,


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> If anyone finds/sees any Rae Dunn Halloween mugs they don't want or find duplicates, I would love any help getting any. especially the potion, hocus pocus, toxic, anything witchy ect,


Speaking of Rae Dunn have you seen the new cauldrons and stuff?! I'm also hunting them down. If you don't mind them coming from Canada, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> OK, I LOVE that you did this! LOL How was it?


It was AMAZING! Raw Whipped Honey with Ginger from Anna & Mursel's Omaha Bees. I'm almost out & would love to find a local place that has something similar but I'd totally buy from them again. It took longer than usual but I figure it's just the 2 of them & the kids.






Home







www.omahabees.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that Rae Dunn pumpkin mug & I'm not really a big fan of that stuff.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> It was AMAZING! Raw Whipped Honey with Ginger from Anna & Mursel's Omaha Bees. I'm almost out & would love to find a local place that has something similar but I'd totally buy from them again. It took longer than usual but I figure it's just the 2 of them & the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great. I may have to check them out!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I love that Rae Dunn pumpkin mug & I'm not really a big fan of that stuff.


Same! I'm not the biggest fan of Rae Dunn but I admit I like the halloween stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

HighPriestessIce said:


> Speaking of Rae Dunn have you seen the new cauldrons and stuff?! I'm also hunting them down. If you don't mind them coming from Canada, I'll keep an eye out.
> View attachment 733057


I've seen pictures on line but haven't seen anything in the wild. My stores are not back to par just yet. I will keep an eye out though and no of course I don't mind it coming from Canada. Gonna need my Canadian brothers and sisters in November if the worst case scenario happens


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Someone from a Halloween FB page I belong to just posted that she got these at TJ Maxx today! We're off to the races!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Has anyone seen Any snoopy blow molds / plastic sculpture like last year?


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I stopped in at my Marshall's today and they didn't even have fall out yet, still looking pretty summery


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh nooooo I'm gonna need that orange pumpkin mug!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I went to 2 Homegoods, Marshalls and a TJ Maxx: Nada., zip, zilch except for a handful of random glasses and mugs at one Homegoods. I'll check back Friday.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I went to winners and homesense today and they had a little bit of floral and pumpkins, so I'm hoping for some luck soon.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Trolling this thread. When I see that about 80% of everyone is starting to find stuff is when I can assume our slow-as-molasses-in-sub-zero-temperatures-to-get-anything-in-stock state will finally begin to get things in as far as the metro area.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have 1 piece of Rae Dunn. Well I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I found a dog bowl that is orange and says Hocus Pocus in black letters.Which will never be near my dog. I can't wait to get it. After seeing what's out for this year I WANT MORE!! This is bad. I will not be a person who runs around hunting these down. I won't. OK... I hope I won't. There are some really nice pieces. I love the cauldrons.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

11 listings for "Halloween" on tjmaxx.com
It has begun 🎃


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I mean really, if I can buy a jar of honey from some people that were on 90 Day Fiance & have a small honey business in Omaha, I'm sure this family of companies can get their act together & send me Halloween stuff or let me pick it up in forking store.


oooh, another 90DF fan!!!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping for some Katherine’s Collection Halloween items this year at Home Goods, TJ Maxx, or Marshall’s. If anyone sees any KC stuff out there or at Tuesday Morning (the few remaining stores) please post pics.

Thanks So Much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OogieBoogie13 (Jul 16, 2020)

I would love to find some of the Dead and Breakfast collection, the Ohio factory just had a closing auction.


kristinms8 said:


> Hoping for some Katherine’s Collection Halloween items this year at Home Goods, TJ Maxx, or Marshall’s. If anyone sees any KC stuff out there or at Tuesday Morning (the few remaining stores) please post pics.
> 
> Thanks So Much!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookyboo92 (Jul 21, 2020)

My HomeGoods in Orlando had Halloween pillows and blankets out today, so I assume the rest isn’t far behind.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

OogieBoogie13 said:


> I would love to find some of the Dead and Breakfast collection, the Ohio factory just had a closing auction.


Oh no, I had no idea. Heartbreaking, I’m going to really miss their amazing & unique items. Very Thankful to have a few of their pieces in my collection. Hope to pick up a few more this year if possible.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MorganaMourning said:


> I only have 1 piece of Rae Dunn. Well I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I found a dog bowl that is orange and says Hocus Pocus in black letters.Which will never be near my dog. I can't wait to get it. After seeing what's out for this year I WANT MORE!! This is bad. I will not be a person who runs around hunting these down. I won't. OK... I hope I won't. There are some really nice pieces. I love the cauldrons.


I said the same thing last year and here I am, going out just about daily! Yes, I’ve completely lost my mind! LOL. Not much has hit our stores here though, and the few that have, I can never seem to get to it first before the upsellers get it. It’s the #1 headache that comes with collecting Rae Dunn — the greedy mo-fo‘s that buy everything up to turn around and resell it for 10x the cost.

Maybe we should start a new thread just for Rae Dunn, so it can be more of a “help others find stuff” kind of thread. Since I’m sure there might be others here who could care less about it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I said the same thing last year and here I am, going out just about daily! Yes, I’ve completely lost my mind! LOL. Not much has hit our stores here though, and the few that have, I can never seem to get to it first before the upsellers get it. It’s the #1 headache that comes with collecting Rae Dunn — the greedy mo-fo‘s that buy everything up to turn around and resell it for 10x the cost.
> 
> Maybe we should start a new thread just for Rae Dunn, so it can be more of a “help others find stuff” kind of thread. Since I’m sure there might be others here who could care less about it!


perfect, I just replied to that thread with my small llist. I really just want mugs. Would love the new colors for this year but will take whatever. I will help look for whatever others are looking for as well. Next week I'm gong out of town to a HG that used to have a large amount when I went but that was pre Covid so who knows now


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Revisited my local (NorCal) store today....still dominated by summer and empty shelves, but some things are starting to show up! Mostly end caps right now, plus fall pillows and throws. Only saw Rae Dunn pumpkins & the pet bowls.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Stuff is slowly trickling in in NorCal.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Revisited my local (NorCal) store today....still dominated by summer and empty shelves, but some things are starting to show up! Mostly end caps right now, plus fall pillows and throws. Only saw Rae Dunn pumpkins & the pet bowls.
> View attachment 733742
> View attachment 733741
> 
> ...


Where in NorCal is this, I want that pumpkin candy bowl 😅


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg i want those gnomes time to see if my store has started putting out anything


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Combatdre said:


> Where in NorCal is this, I want that pumpkin candy bowl 😅


😂 this is the store in Seaside (near Monterey)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was in Gilroy (south SF bay area) and stopped in. They are starting but not as much out yet like Seaside pictured above. I picked up the cute animated kicking witch legs prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And last one:


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I like the bowl with the ghost standing up inside. The blankets look nice, especially the one with the pumpkins!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And last one:
> 
> View attachment 733784


Added batteries and nice kicking action. Like that it’s motion sensored. Don’t think I want to put in the typical vase so looking for some ideas. Maybe have her having fallen in a big cauldron when she was whipping up some witches potion? If it supports the prop on it’s side maybe she crashed into a window or the walls of the house, through wooden fence ( sensor needs to trigger though...) or facade roof of a shack. Maybe Hanzel and Gretel pushed her in one of her ovens?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited a Home Goods in Gilroy, CA today. Not a ton of Halloween yet, but definitely lots of gnomes & ceramic trees. Here’s some pics I took. Enjoy!



































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow they’ve been busy! None of that was on the shelf yet when I was there the other day.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I haven’t seen anything I have to have in everyone’s pictures. Bummed I missed out on the crystal ball stands they had six months ago though. I’m looking for fall scented fat pillar candles (candle not in a container).


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

kristinms8 said:


> Visited a Home Goods in Gilroy, CA today. Not a ton of Halloween yet, but definitely lots of gnomes & ceramic trees. Here’s some pics I took. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the trick or treat tunes radios! I can't wait to hear the sound effects.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to Target this am and HG is in the same strip mall. there was a line of at least 25 people already standing out side HG and it still had 30 min before it opened. All Rae Dunn people. After I got my stuff at Target I went over there, some had been out there since 5 am they said. WTH. Anyway, they got all the Rae Dunn, had a lot of the big cauldrons and little ones too but one guy grabbed most of them. Very Very little other Halloween, a few of those ceramic gnomes was it and a few hallween floral stuff.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

marlah said:


> Love the trick or treat tunes radios! I can't wait to hear the sound effects.


Yeah they were cute! You can play with the knob to turn to different sounds. They were $19.99.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my store still has really nothing out omg i want all the gnome stuff i will be stocking my store lol


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went to Target this am and HG is in the same strip mall. there was a line of at least 25 people already standing out side HG and it still had 30 min before it opened. All Rae Dunn people. After I got my stuff at Target I went over there, some had been out there since 5 am they said. WTH. Anyway, they got all the Rae Dunn, had a lot of the big cauldrons and little ones too but one guy grabbed most of them. Very Very little other Halloween, a few of those ceramic gnomes was it and a few hallween floral stuff.


OMG, I had the exact same experience this morning. The group in front of me were Rae Dunn re-sellers because they were all loudly talking about it. To my satisfaction, this Home Goods had no Rae Dunn out(what little trickles in gets picked up right away) They also had not much Halloween items. I'd really like to get one of the black ceramic trees.

FYI, I'm in the San Diego area


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went to Target this am and HG is in the same strip mall. there was a line of at least 25 people already standing out side HG and it still had 30 min before it opened. All Rae Dunn people. After I got my stuff at Target I went over there, some had been out there since 5 am they said. WTH. Anyway, they got all the Rae Dunn, had a lot of the big cauldrons and little ones too but one guy grabbed most of them. Very Very little other Halloween, a few of those ceramic gnomes was it and a few hallween floral stuff.


I'm sorry, but I cannot understand what it is about the Rae Dunn merchandise that some people go crazy for. I find it plain and boring and it looks like a 5 year old wrote the letters. Just my opinion.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

rae dunn was cute for about 2 mins but it is soooo overdone and if you could see me, you'd know that nobody has to write the word 'eat' on my plate.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> rae dunn was cute for about 2 mins but it is soooo overdone and if you could see me, you'd know that nobody has to write the word 'eat' on my plate.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot understand what it is about the Rae Dunn merchandise that some people go crazy for. I find it plain and boring and it looks like a 5 year old wrote the letters. Just my opinion.


My husband can't believe people are buying a "Font"


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> My husband can't believe people are buying a "Font"


I agree, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I agree, it's ridiculous.


But still tho, it's so rude that people are clearing entire shelves of the stuff & reselling at Sky High Prices.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> But still tho, it's so rude that people are clearing entire shelves of the stuff & reselling at Sky High Prices.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> But still tho, it's so rude that people are clearing entire shelves of the stuff & reselling at Sky High Prices.


I cannot fathom why anyone would pay an exorbitant amount of money, let alone the regular price, for items that are, in my opinion, insulting to ones intelligence. I think we can figure out that you drink out of a mug, and you eat off of a plate.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I cannot fathom why anyone would pay an exorbitant amount of money, let alone the regular price, for items that are, in my opinion, insulting to ones intelligence. I think we can figure out that you drink out of a mug, and you eat off of a plate.


This reminds me of last year at Target: I absolutely love the Hyde & Eek flower monsters. 
I knew I had to get to the store before the Amazon resellers. The flower Monsters might be bad taste for some people but I love them. And since this year has been so stressful - if the salt & pepper shakers make someone happy then so be it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kdestra said:


> This reminds me of last year at Target: I absolutely love the Hyde & Eek flower monsters.
> I knew I had to get to the store before the Amazon resellers. The flower Monsters might be bad taste for some people but I love them. And since this year has been so stressful - if the salt & pepper shakers make someone happy then so be it.


Exactly, everyone has there own likes, interests, hobbies and collections. One is not more right than another, all individual taste and history. I only like Rae Dunn Halloween and even that is in small amounts. I don't collect Rae Dunn, I collect Halloween. Anything I see that I think is cute for Halloween I like to have it, My life won't change or be altered if I don't get it but still like to get what I like if possible. I won't pay the crazy prices, only what it cost in store.
The Rae Dunn Halloween says Halloween things , like I want the mug that says Poison and the one that says Hocus Pocus. If those things insult my intelligence than I guess I need to stop looking at Halloween products all together.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I cannot fathom why anyone would pay an exorbitant amount of money, let alone the regular price, for items that are, in my opinion, insulting to ones intelligence. I think we can figure out that you drink out of a mug, and you eat off of a plate.




















Doesn't say "MUG" , has something pertaining to Halloween or witch's which pertain to Halloween for some. You don't have to like it and I understand why many don't, I don't even like regular RD but I don't feel it insults my intelligence anymore than any other Halloween product out there.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Exactly, everyone has there own likes, interests, hobbies and collections. One is not more right than another, all individual taste and history. I only like Rae Dunn Halloween and even that is in small amounts. I don't collect Rae Dunn, I collect Halloween. Anything I see that I think is cute for Halloween I like to have it, My life won't change or be altered if I don't get it but still like to get what I like if possible. I won't pay the crazy prices, only what it cost in store.
> The Rae Dunn Halloween says Halloween things , like I want the mug that says Poison and the one that says Hocus Pocus. If those things insult my intelligence than I guess I need to stop looking at Halloween products all together.


I also only like halloween RD. I feel the simplicity really lets my other vintage halloween pieces shine rather than take away from them. I like the visual balance.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I've seen some of the halloween Rae Dunn stuff at HG before. I thought it was trash. As long as idiots are willing to pay exorbitant prices for items then resellers will buy all stock & make a killing.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 733922
> 
> View attachment 733923
> 
> ...


Glad that you found something that makes you happy. Like you said, everyone has their likes and dislikes. That's what makes the world go round.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Only this end cap of Halloween at my Marshall’s. I took home the jack o lantern mug and orange candy jar


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

KissingCoffins said:


> Only this end cap of Halloween at my Marshall’s. I took home the jack o lantern mug and orange candy jar
> View attachment 733956


Love both of your purchases. I especially like the mug. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's one thing to turn up at the crack of dawn because you're a collector, it's another to show up at the crack of dawn because you want to resell to a collector who is willing to pay exorbitant amounts of money for a mug.

Not a fan but I do like the Halloween stuff because it isn't the obvious "mug" & "plate" stuff. I haven't bought any of it but if I happen to see one of the Halloween ones from this year I might buy it but I get the feeling that if I don't get up at the crack of dawn to stand outside & push the resellers outta the way I most likely won't find any in my price range.

I know HG/TJMaxx wants to make their money so they don't care, but they should limit how much of that stuff you can buy & how often you can hit up the store for it. Of course then people will just drag all the family along to buy their minimums for them, but at least it will be an inconvenience for them.

I hope they end up sitting next to the resellers vats of Beanie Babies.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> It's one thing to turn up at the crack of dawn because you're a collector, it's another to show up at the crack of dawn because you want to resell to a collector who is willing to pay exorbitant amounts of money for a mug.
> 
> Not a fan but I do like the Halloween stuff because it isn't the obvious "mug" & "plate" stuff. I haven't bought any of it but if I happen to see one of the Halloween ones from this year I might buy it but I get the feeling that if I don't get up at the crack of dawn to stand outside & push the resellers outta the way I most likely won't find any in my price range.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the dreaded Beanie Baby craze. I do have a few of those. It would help those that want RD stuff to limit the amount you can buy at one time. But like you said.........stores want the $$$$$$$$


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> It's one thing to turn up at the crack of dawn because you're a collector, it's another to show up at the crack of dawn because you want to resell to a collector who is willing to pay exorbitant amounts of money for a mug.
> 
> Not a fan but I do like the Halloween stuff because it isn't the obvious "mug" & "plate" stuff. I haven't bought any of it but if I happen to see one of the Halloween ones from this year I might buy it but I get the feeling that if I don't get up at the crack of dawn to stand outside & push the resellers outta the way I most likely won't find any in my price range.
> 
> ...


This is my gripe ( not just about RD but anything people buy just to resell) Sunday, this one guy filled up a cart and he is selling all of it, he said so and does this all the time. He stalks the stores and is there every single morning. 
The way he threw it in there I kept hoping he broke it all.
We only have 2 Homegoods here and this one just dumps it all on one shelf so its easy to get to if your first in line and just throw it in your buggy.
the other homegoods has actually started sitting it around the store in odd places to give others a chance and also putting it out at various times during the day. I like that they are at least trying to help make it fair for regular folks who aren't willing to stand outside for hours or pay crazy prices for a 6 dollar mug.
Another example, Dollar General has these little candy corn, cat and pumpkin squishy toys that cost a buck each, they are selling these too, 26 bucks for 3 lol 5 or 6 dollars for 1 ect. they cost a damn dollar !! and I guess people buy it plus pay for shipping. They buy them all to make them "hard to find" or "sold out"


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This is my gripe ( not just about RD but anything people buy just to resell) Sunday, this one guy filled up a cart and he is selling all of it, he said so and does this all the time. He stalks the stores and is there every single morning.
> The way he threw it in there I kept hoping he broke it all.
> We only have 2 Homegoods here and this one just dumps it all on one shelf so its easy to get to if your first in line and just throw it in your buggy.
> the other homegoods has actually started sitting it around the store in odd places to give others a chance and also putting it out at various times during the day. I like that they are at least trying to help make it fair for regular folks who aren't willing to stand outside for hours or pay crazy prices for a 6 dollar mug.
> Another example, Dollar General has these little candy corn, cat and pumpkin squishy toys that cost a buck each, they are selling these too, 26 bucks for 3 lol 5 or 6 dollars for 1 ect. they cost a damn dollar !! and I guess people buy it plus pay for shipping. They buy them all to make them "hard to find" or "sold out"


I wonder if the stores realize that RD items are wanted by many, and not allow just one or two people to buy up all of the stock on hand. Perhaps they should limit the amount that someone can buy at any one time. As far as those squishy $1 items being sold for 5 or 6 dollars each.....that is crazy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You wonder if those resellers bought up all the Charmin at the beginning of the pandemic too.

Perfect example of NOT hoarding things people need & it's something I did today:
Went grocery shopping today for some very specific things for baking & canning, mostly canning jars along with the usual stuff I get every couple of weeks (the perishables like yogurt, milk, fruit, etc.).

I went to what I call "my Giant" because I knew they'd have the canning jars & plenty of them because apparently people in that area either don't have gardens or they don't have gardens with overflowing bushels of cukes, zucchini, squash & tomatoes like I do.

They had PLENTY of jars, even the larger quart jars which have been nearly impossible to find anywhere in stores even Walmart or online without paying exorbitant prices for them. They had all 3 sizes I needed, small, med & large & knowing that I wasn't the only person in the area looking for them I bought one box of each size. ONE EACH. 

I fully admit I was tempted to buy all the stock for myself but didn't because it seemed wrong on some level. Add to that I'd have to store 6 cases of various sized jars & I just don't want to do that even though I could find the room to do it.

Someone must be canning in the area because they've been completely out of kosher salt & white vinegar for weeks now while the store right across the street from it, a Safeway, has PLENTY of that stuff. I don't get it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> You wonder if those resellers bought up all the Charmin at the beginning of the pandemic too.
> 
> Perfect example of NOT hoarding things people need & it's something I did today:
> Went grocery shopping today for some very specific things for baking & canning, mostly canning jars along with the usual stuff I get every couple of weeks (the perishables like yogurt, milk, fruit, etc.).
> ...


That was very thoughtful of you to only buy what you needed for canning. I am sure others looking for those items will appreciate it too. I envy those that can veggies, etc. Wish I knew how to do it. Is this something you do every year?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That was very thoughtful of you to only buy what you needed for canning. I am sure others looking for those items will appreciate it too. I envy those that can veggies, etc. Wish I knew how to do it. Is this something you do every year?


canning jams and fruits is fairly simple. Veg and meat require a pressure canner. I hope to get back to canning next spring.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot understand what it is about the Rae Dunn merchandise that some people go crazy for. I find it plain and boring and it looks like a 5 year old wrote the letters. Just my opinion.


I have to agree. I mean, different strokes for different folks and all, but anytime I see something from Rae Dunn, I always think that I could pretty much just buy a plain, solid-colored item and use a Sharpie to replicate the font on it with whatever label or verb or adjective or whatever applies to its function and get about the same aesthetic effect. 

Plus some of those items just seem bossy to me. 'eat', 'drink', 'gather', 'share', etc.. I don't need inanimate objects telling me what to do (being facetious, of course).


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Tyrant said:


> anytime I see something from Rae Dunn, I always think that I could pretty much just buy a plain, solid-colored item and use a Sharpie to replicate the font on it with whatever label or verb or adjective or whatever applies to its function and get about the same aesthetic effect.


That's what I've done in the past 















and will probably do to cauldron shakers. I refuse to pay that $50usd price tag on mercari when I could just decorate my own.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

HighPriestessIce said:


> That's what I've done in the past
> View attachment 733994
> View attachment 733995
> 
> and will probably do to cauldron shakers. I refuse to pay that $50usd price tag on mercari when I could just decorate my own.


 That's awesome. You can't tell the difference at all (and I adore the orange on black).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

HighPriestessIce said:


> That's what I've done in the past
> View attachment 733994
> View attachment 733995
> 
> and will probably do to cauldron shakers. I refuse to pay that $50usd price tag on mercari when I could just decorate my own.


What a fantastic job!!!! Love the orange on black. Looks just like the real thing.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Bought one of these from Homegoods today. I need two more to hang from three shepherds hooks in my yard. My stores (went to TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Homegoods in La Cañada, CA







) barely had anything, so hoping I
will be able to get the other two when they start to really stock Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Bought one of these from Homegoods today. I need two more to hang from three shepherds hooks in my yard. My stores (went to TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Homegoods in La Cañada, CA
> View attachment 734037
> ) barely had anything, so hoping I
> will be able to get the other two when they start to really stock Halloween.


Those will look amazing hanging on the hooks in your yard. What are they made of? Can you put a flameless candle in them? Nice purchase.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Those will look amazing hanging on the hooks in your yard. What are they made of? Can you put a flameless candle in them? Nice purchase.


They are made of metal. Yes, my plan is to get flameless candles that have a remote and/or timer and line them along the border where our plants are in the front yard. They were only $15, too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> They are made of metal. Yes, my plan is to get flameless candles that have a remote and/or timer and line them along the border where our plants are in the front yard. They were only $15, too!


That sounds like a great plan. I may just have to pick up a couple for my yard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Checked my HG again today...a little more but not much. Marshalls didn't have ANYTHING out....still had July 4 stuff yikes. No sign of fall or Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine had a few items out I got these


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a heads up , the resellers are buying up those cute little gnome jars too. So if you want one and see it get it, if your on the fence get it and think about it later you can always take it back. I saw a smaller one I wanted but had to get to work, couldn't stand in line and went back and they were all gone, they had 10 but none left in just a few hours. 
That goes for anything really, if you think you might want it grab it cause it will find its way on Mercari other wise.....stupid gnome, I should have just been late to work lol


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

The RD stuff is just ugly and stupid IMO. I once saw a fist fight over the damn stuff break out in my local Home Goods. Like seriously? But people are stupid and crazy.

Anyone got a price on the Halloween ceramic witch tree and those old fashioned looking radios?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I bought one of the radios today $19.99....of course saw one on Evilbay......$58.99 🤪


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just a heads up , the resellers are buying up those cute little gnome jars too. So if you want one and see it get it, if your on the fence get it and think about it later you can always take it back. I saw a smaller one I wanted but had to get to work, couldn't stand in line and went back and they were all gone, they had 10 but none left in just a few hours.
> That goes for anything really, if you think you might want it grab it cause it will find its way on Mercari other wise.....stupid gnome, I should have just been late to work lol



dang the gnomes is what i am after for sure. thanks for the heads up


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I wanted to check the Home Goods nearby after we had some lunch with my family. Went to Ross though and there was a few Halloween blankets and skeleton bowls


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

HighPriestessIce said:


> That's what I've done in the past
> View attachment 733994
> View attachment 733995
> 
> and will probably do to cauldron shakers. I refuse to pay that $50usd price tag on mercari when I could just decorate my own.


Holy cow, spooky craft queen! I would love know how you made these.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

KissingCoffins said:


> I wanted to check the Home Goods nearby after we had some lunch with my family. Went to Ross though and there was a few Halloween blankets and skeleton bowls


You could create this on a circuit machine


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

A lot of the items I am seeing look like last year’s merchandise. Anyone check out their website recently for Halloween? I’m going go see what they have thus far.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Snickers said:


> Holy cow, spooky craft queen! I would love know how you made these.


It's just a vinyl decal made with my cricut. But if you don't have a cricut you can buy decals on etsy. The decals are great, they last through washing even.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just got back from home goods and yaaa found that gnome witch and gnomes with cauldron i wanted and a few other items. the witch candle smells amazing.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very little out at my Southeastern HomeGoods/TJ MAxx stores so far. The aisles are also spaced much further, leading to fewer aisles, for social distancing. I wonder if they plan on stocking less this year. Simply because previous years the shelves were literally overflowing. How can they possibly fit it all with fewer shelves??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to things at TJM and HomeGoods. I’ve been into a TJM and HGs a few times recently looking to help someone out on the RD mugs but man not one of the halloween colored items on the shelves. I’ve seen the thanksgiving pumpkins and a few mugs but all in the cream color.

Now I stopped into the TJM/HGs in Almaden (SanJose) today before my allergy shot and have a few photos I can post. Didn’t have much time so didn’t get prices.






















































BTW the directional markings in this store as to the path to follow were not well planned out IMO. Confusing and pretty much forced you to go counter-clockwise in the store with no options at times to cross to another area. Many people were Ending up in the wrong direction or somewhere they didn’t intend. Worse markings I’ve encountered. I was looking for some pillow cases which bedding was to the left in the store but I had to walk all the way from the right and circle long ways around. And they had zip literally for pillowcases, just sheet sets. At least got the halloween photos for you guys 😉


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone check the candles? Someone posted today on a Facebook thread I was following about a Yankee Candle Witches Brew large size candle they found. They are $50 on Amazon and eBay, if you can find them. If you guys start finding Witches Brew in stores, I may have to break quarantine by leaving my house for something other than work or food.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> The RD stuff is just ugly and stupid IMO. I once saw a fist fight over the damn stuff break out in my local Home Goods. Like seriously? But people are stupid and crazy.
> 
> Anyone got a price on the Halloween ceramic witch tree and those old fashioned looking radios?


Radios were $19.99, ceramic trees varied by size but I think the large boxed one was around $59.99 or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Cat Cookie Jar | Kitchen & Dining Room | T.J.Maxx


Shop TJMaxx.com. Discover a stylish selection of the latest brand name and designer fashions all at a great value




tjmaxx.tjx.com





cool cookie jar tj maxx is carrying Johanna Parker items


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked this up today


----------



## Spookyboo92 (Jul 21, 2020)

Starting to appear in Orlando.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> I picked this up today
> View attachment 734370
> 
> View attachment 734371


I have that pan and use it to make calzones around Halloween! I love it and they really take to the form of the pan. I have a skull version, too.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Johanna Parker fans, these are on the TJ Maxx website: Search Results - T.J.Maxx


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I have that pan and use it to make calzones around Halloween! I love it and they really take to the form of the pan. I have a skull version, too.


That is why i bought it and wanted to do with it


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> That is why i bought it and wanted to do with it


I use Trader Joes fresh pizza dough if you have one near you. Much better than the Pillsbury stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I use Trader Joes fresh pizza dough if you have one near you. Much better than the Pillsbury stuff!


cool thanks for the tip


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Johanna Parker fans, these are on the TJ Maxx website: Search Results - T.J.Maxx
> View attachment 734374


Oh these are so cute, much better than anything Rae Dunn. I love the ghost the most.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have never seen anything like that Creepy Pie at any HG or TJM here, not what you normally think of them having.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Mine had a few items out I got these
> View attachment 734115


Love the glasses.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Anyone check the candles? Someone posted today on a Facebook thread I was following about a Yankee Candle Witches Brew large size candle they found. They are $50 on Amazon and eBay, if you can find them. If you guys start finding Witches Brew in stores, I may have to break quarantine by leaving my house for something other than work or food.


Why don't you wait a couple of weeks for Yankee's Halloween Preview weekend. They always have WItches Brew candles. I plan on picking up a couple more (I still have 4 larg jars from last year).


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Why don't you wait a couple of weeks for Yankee's Halloween Preview weekend. They always have WItches Brew candles. I plan on picking up a couple more (I still have 4 larg jars from last year).


Unfortunately last year my store had no witches brew candles and I couldn’t get any online through their website. I remember there was a big to do and people were running scared because no one knew anything. If you managed to get four, you are lucky. Fingers crossed there are no issues this year. I like their patchouli scent too, so that is my backup scent.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I picked this up today
> View attachment 734370
> 
> View attachment 734371


My sister got me that cakelet pan last weekend. Love the designs and cant wait to use


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And last one:
> 
> View attachment 733784


I need this, I hope they get them at mine.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Unfortunately last year my store had no witches brew candles and I couldn’t get any online through their website. I remember there was a big to do and people were running scared because no one knew anything. If you managed to get four, you are lucky. Fingers crossed there are no issues this year. I like their patchouli scent too, so that is my backup scent.


Yeah, I remember the problems people were having trying to get Witches Brew. I think if you went in store you could get it for $15, and it was not on-line which was strange because not everyone can get to a Yankee store. I hope they learned their lesson from last year and have their best selling Halloween candle available for all.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have never seen anything like that Creepy Pie at any HG or TJM here, not what you normally think of them having.


True. With Kmart being practically gone, they needed somewhere to unload the remaining stock, and TJX stepped in, apparently.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MasqAddikt said:


> True. With Kmart being practically gone, they needed somewhere to unload the remaining stock, and TJX stepped in, apparently.


haha figured he had LED lights for eyes when I saw him but didn’t realize his mouth moved. Kind of cool but creepy and I figured I had to grab a photo of it. Probably creepiest prop I’ve seen at a TJM/HG. Maybe a prop for a Sweeny Todd theme?

I thought the baby doll faced prop was kind of weird too in a scary way. Great head of hair on it. I was already cued up in the checkout line when I saw her and the fortune teller prop and quickly walked over to grab the photos. I wish I would have played with her hair and clothing to have gotten a better photo.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did Home Goods have busts last year ? Someone asked me today if HG carried Halloween decor and it made me think back to the old days when busts were a big deal and we would scurry hoping to find one and I loved looking at the pictures when people would spot new ones but i don't remember that in recent years. wasn't sure if they just quit having them or I stopped looking because I have too damn many already lol


----------



## Aom31 (Aug 17, 2020)

oh my
Gosh I found five large witches brew YCs at mine. They had no other Halloween out except that. And they smelled SO strong. I haven’t found witches brew at my HomeGoods in a long time but when I have they barely had any throw. 



Bobbiejo said:


> Anyone check the candles? Someone posted today on a Facebook thread I was following about a Yankee Candle Witches Brew large size candle they found. They are $50 on Amazon and eBay, if you can find them. If you guys start finding Witches Brew in stores, I may have to break quarantine by leaving my house for something other than work or food.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did Home Goods have busts last year ? Someone asked me today if HG carried Halloween decor and it made me think back to the old days when busts were a big deal and we would scurry hoping to find one and I loved looking at the pictures when people would spot new ones but i don't remember that in recent years. wasn't sure if they just quit having them or I stopped looking because I have too damn many already lol


Last year mine did have a few busts! I can't remember which ones though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hitting homegoods again today hoping they have more out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did Home Goods have busts last year ? Someone asked me today if HG carried Halloween decor and it made me think back to the old days when busts were a big deal and we would scurry hoping to find one and I loved looking at the pictures when people would spot new ones but i don't remember that in recent years. wasn't sure if they just quit having them or I stopped looking because I have too damn many already lol


I think they had a few, mostly skelly busts with glitter & jewels I think, but not like the previous years where there was a new one every year. This isn't my pic but I actually own all of these folks except for that pirate in the back. The Frankenstein I have is like GQ Frankie with his neck bolts in the right place. The one in the first pic has one in his neck & the other in his head to avoid copyright issues.

These aren't my pics, they're from others here on the forum from past threads:









I have the guy in the back. The one up front is a variation on the neck bolt in the head one.









There was also double busts for a year or so:


















I'm kinda glad they stopped with them & would be glad if they didn't go back to them because I have too damn many too! I wasn't fond of the double busts because they were BIGGER! I never got Edgar Allen Poe or Oscar Wilde either & I think it was because they made them into vampires (probably once again for copyright issues) & gave them glowing eyes.

They also had a GINORMOUS bride bust that had a really wide base. She also had glowing eyes.









And let's not forget the DotD busts which are pretty cool too but I have my storage limits.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got these today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

they also had this stuff


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> I got these today
> View attachment 734592


I bought two of the silver jack-o-lantern buckets that are like your "Trick or Treat" one. I will look for that one, too. I love it! I am hanging them on shepherds hooks in the front yard around the perimeter of the plant beds. I bought the black version of these buckets, too, but will be returning them because the silver goes better with our more modern aesthetic.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Went to our local TJ Maxx and didn't see much at all. Mostly still summer decor. There were a couple of small pumpkins, a set of oil slick skull salt and pepper shakers, and a little stuffed ghost. Definitely had to grab the ghost because he was just too cute. Going to keep checking each week to see if any more shows up soon. Really hoping to find a Headless Horseman statue this year. Kicking myself for passing him up last year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went into HG tonite & they had some of those skellys holding bowls & only one aisle on one side. That was it.


----------



## Lucy08 (Jul 22, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I wonder if the stores realize that RD items are wanted by many, and not allow just one or two people to buy up all of the stock on hand. Perhaps they should limit the amount that someone can buy at any one time. As far as those squishy $1 items being sold for 5 or 6 dollars each.....that is crazy.


Yes, they are very aware. Corporate will not allow limits.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

RiverRat3 said:


> Went to our local TJ Maxx and didn't see much at all. Mostly still summer decor. There were a couple of small pumpkins, a set of oil slick skull salt and pepper shakers, and a little stuffed ghost. Definitely had to grab the ghost because he was just too cute. Going to keep checking each week to see if any more shows up soon. Really hoping to find a Headless Horseman statue this year. Kicking myself for passing him up last year.
> View attachment 734612


 That ghost is so cute!


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been hitting TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Homegoods on my lunch breaks and it is slowly starting to trickle in. I'm ready for the shelve to be flooded! I did buy one Candy Corn vintage Xmas tree that is super cute.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

They must have gotten a truck in at my store finally (seriously, all the shelves are super bare), because there was a bunch of decor stuff today!! (Still zero RD except pet stuff....not even any non-holiday RD mugs/dishes)























I also saw a LOT of the fall themed molded Bundt/cake pans from nordicware (all $16.99). I picked up the tombstone cakelet pan (bonus it was scratched on top so I got some extra off the price!)


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd like to find the skull cakelet one this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am on the hunt for one of those trees
Spooky what store did you see these at ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i did get these yesterday


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am on the hunt for one of those trees
> Spooky what store did you see these at ?


Homegoods! But I have seen quite a few in SoCal now at various Homegoods. I don't think I've seen it at Marshalls or TJMaxx yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sarah-Is-Spooky said:


> Homegoods! But I have seen quite a few in SoCal now at various Homegoods. I don't think I've seen it at Marshalls or TJMaxx yet.


cool i will keep going to home goods to see if i can score one thank you


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went into the closest HG today & they barely had anything out. Oh well, it's close enough I can check later.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i went to HG and Michaels in a few cities in Mass/NH/ME...one store in Michael's had stuff out.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Still very little out at my HomeGoods. Some random new Halloween, but not much. Aisles all over the store looking empty. The candle aisle was literally just a smattering of candles on 2 of the 4 shelves. Usually it's jammed so tight, candles are hanging off the edge! Strange. But the saleslady said they are expecting 4 truckloads tomorrow, so bring on the Halloween!















More of the faux books again this year. The ceramic spiderweb buckets were nice and had a cool texture to them.









These orange trees were a mess, with the glitter flaking off already to expose Styrofoam, and the branches getting broken.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are the two battery operated props in action. New to me. A vintage style phone and camera. The camera was surprisingly LOUD.



http://imgur.com/a/UMRSuuo




http://imgur.com/a/ZqFTx2h


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

That camera is neat!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

NH708 said:


> Still very little out at my HomeGoods. Some random new Halloween, but not much. Aisles all over the store looking empty. The candle aisle was literally just a smattering of candles on 2 of the 4 shelves. Usually it's jammed so tight, candles are hanging off the edge! Strange. But the saleslady said they are expecting 4 truckloads tomorrow, so bring on the Halloween!
> View attachment 734941
> View attachment 734942
> 
> ...


Those houses on the top shelf are really nice. Anyone have any idea of the sort of price they are running?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got these today








now i have the big and little one happy camper


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had every intention of stopping at HomeGoods yesterday but when I saw a line (at least 8 people properly spaced) out the door at 4pm on a Thursday?!?!?! I changed my mind.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's so odd going into HG this late in August-almost-September & them barely having Halloween out. Usually by now they're fully stocked if not picked over completely with only the baking stuff left.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Johanna Parker fans, these are on the TJ Maxx website: Search Results - T.J.Maxx
> View attachment 734374


Thanks for posting this. I ordered the little ghost and just got him today. It is soooo freaking cute. Its small and adorable, I didn't pay attention to the size, says cookie jar so was expecting normal size but it is much smaller, That works out so much better for me, I sort of wish I had ordered the cat too, maybe will find it in stores if they ever start getting stuff in,,,,









edited to say: its a ****ty picture, I was being lazy in bed admiring my new halloween goodies. The black cauldron part does not have all those white marks that look like scratches, it came in great shape packed super well, not sure what all those white marks are but not on the actual cauldron.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

A Little Odd said:


> Those houses on the top shelf are really nice. Anyone have any idea of the sort of price they are running?












Little house on bottom is $20, medium on the right is $30 and biggie on left is $50


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for posting this. I ordered the little ghost and just got him today. It is soooo freaking cute. Its small and adorable, I didn't pay attention to the size, says cookie jar so was expecting normal size but it is much smaller, That works out so much better for me, I sort of wish I had ordered the cat too, maybe will find it in stores if they ever start getting stuff in,,,,
> View attachment 735005


I am so glad that it helped you get him. You are right, he is adorable!!!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Stopped in Home Goods yesterday. Very little Rae Dunn (looking for others; not me). Only saw a candle & few white non-Halloween pieces. No where near the stuff as last year but probably went much later last year. I probably wouldn't have even gone but Sis wanted to. Came out with:









That little skull tag on the cup sold me more than the cup itself but the cup is a nice size & is dishwasher & microwave safe.

My house is all black, white & gray so the vase will stay out year round as I am a birder as well. I will just fill it with different things. Already have black pearl marbles for the bottom & plenty of H floral for the top. Have some string lights that will add to the marbles once I get the Halloween stuff out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i stop by today nothing new out still they do not have a hole lot


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't have a Home Goods/TJ Maxx or Marshall's near me, but I'm liking the Queen (Evil Queen?) dolls that are new for this year. I'd like to buy two of them (either in the blue/purple costume or the greenish costume).

I posted on the Wanted/Looking to Buy forum. If anyone would be willing to pick two of them up for me I'd Venmo or PayPal you and pay shipping and a finder's fee. PM me if you're interested


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Sep 26, 2015)

Picked up the Witch's Brew machine today. Our Marshalls still doesn't have much like a lot of other people have mentioned. But we thought this was neat. Only $40 which was surprising. It opens too so I'll find some little light and a something to put in the little window. The torch next to it is from Lowes and I picked up a few of them. 

In the glass you can also see the reflection the Halloween Butler my folks got for us (from Costco).


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Hallow-art said:


> I don't have a Home Goods/TJ Maxx or Marshall's near me, but I'm liking the Queen (Evil Queen?) dolls that are new for this year. I'd like to buy two of them (either in the blue/purple costume or the greenish costume).
> 
> I posted on the Wanted/Looking to Buy forum. If anyone would be willing to pick two of them up for me I'd Venmo or PayPal you and pay shipping and a finder's fee. PM me if you're interested
> 
> ...


Think I saw both & more on someone's YouTube...or at least they're similar...I'm not going to watch it again but here it is..


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

Has anyone noticed any Halloween Shiny Bright Christopher Radko ornaments on the shelves at their local TJM/Homegoods stores?


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

I got him!! Still wasn't much at our TJ Maxx. Just one small endcap and a few things in the checkout lane. A few children's books, a couple ceramic JOLs, dog toys, & a few of the wine glasses held up by a skeleton. But I have had this guy on my wish list for so long! We walked to the back of the store and there he was all alone on the bottom shelf. I definitely did a triple take before it sank in that he was there, I scooped him up, and took off to the checkouts. A lot of people made comments about how cool he was on my way up front, and the cashier said if she had known he was back there she would have bought him already. The Halloween gods were smiling on me!


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

I love hearing success stories!! Congratulations on your find. My one item is the pumpkin spice latte cabinet for fall. I refuse to pay those insane ebay prices. I hope this year is my lucky year.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

PoeLover said:


> I love hearing success stories!! Congratulations on your find. My one item is the pumpkin spice latte cabinet for fall. I refuse to pay those insane ebay prices. I hope this year is my lucky year.


Thank you so much! I hope this is your lucky year too!! Those cabinets are so cool! I haven't seen one in our local store, but I will certainly keep my eyes out. I hear you about those eBay prices. The Horseman statue is $175 and higher on there. Insane!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gashlycrumb said:


> Picked up the Witch's Brew machine today. Our Marshalls still doesn't have much like a lot of other people have mentioned. But we thought this was neat. Only $40 which was surprising. It opens too so I'll find some little light and a something to put in the little window. The torch next to it is from Lowes and I picked up a few of them.
> 
> In the glass you can also see the reflection the Halloween Butler my folks got for us (from Costco).


 ok now i am also on the look out to find one of these witch brews that is so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok today was my lucky day went to HG and there was 2 witches brew cabniets whoot. and this cute gnome on cauldrons and this other cauldron.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Still no snoopy blow mold dang


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Yodlei said:


> Think I saw both & more on someone's YouTube...or at least they're similar...I'm not going to watch it again but here it is..


This is where I find some of the photos I posted


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

wicked_spoopy said:


> They must have gotten a truck in at my store finally (seriously, all the shelves are super bare), because there was a bunch of decor stuff today!! (Still zero RD except pet stuff....not even any non-holiday RD mugs/dishes)
> View attachment 734728
> View attachment 734729
> View attachment 734730
> ...


Where did these pics come from? I want the witch thats a skeleton it looks like my skeleton king i found years ago!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

wicked_spoopy said:


> They must have gotten a truck in at my store finally (seriously, all the shelves are super bare), because there was a bunch of decor stuff today!! (Still zero RD except pet stuff....not even any non-holiday RD mugs/dishes)
> View attachment 734728
> View attachment 734729
> View attachment 734730
> ...


Neeeed that skeleton witch bottom right pic. Hope my homegoods gets her!


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Sashasmommy said:


> Where did these pics come from? I want the witch thats a skeleton it looks like my skeleton king i found years ago!


These are from the Seaside HG (just north of Monterey CA)


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lots of new stuff at HG and TJM today, though still a fraction of what is typically there at this time of year.











Iguana? Komodo Dragon? Idk, but he is BIG. Idk if the picture captures the scale, but he's probably 4-5 feet long.










The fortune teller box lit up, and as far as I could tell did nothing else, unless this one was broken.









These snow globes were new to me. They took batteries. I'm pretty sure they light up, and maybe blow the glitter around as well. Maybe even spin. But I can't be sure, no way to test in store
.
































Lots of big (3 footi-ish) pumpkin pieces, some of which took batteries.
























Some fun signs


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lots of luminaries

















This section of small items had some really cute stuff, most in the $6 range

















Love the candy corn trees.

















I have not yet been impressed by the pillow selection, which is a bummer, because usually HG kills it with their Halloween pillows. There are also these Rae Dunn blankets, which I think are hideous and lazy design lol, but they are soft. The rust also came in Trick or Treat and the black in Spooky.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Some Nightmare Before Christmas merch, including cutting boards and insulated bags. They also had Baby Yoda insulated bags, for the Star Wars fans.
























Placemats and dish towels

















Skeleton servingware

















Love the mummy salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

wicked_spoopy said:


> These are from the Seaside HG (just north of Monterey CA)


I hope MD gets those! You all get the best stuff like Katherines collection


----------



## Jordan Eure (Aug 30, 2020)

found this cup at my local TJ Maxx. They had two other prints, but I only grabbed this one. $10!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally found one 😁🧙‍♀️☕


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really like the green witch's brew cabinet. I haven't seen any but my friend found an orange one a week or so ago. I thought they might get more in but so far none. My TJ Maxx are just sad, I mean like pathetic sad. they still don't have anything but some fall scented candles and some blankets with fall prints....thats it. Home Goods isn't much better.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Went to my local Home Goods over the weekend and was excited to find some more pumpkin plates and a throw that I wanted more of after purchasing & loving them last year. Stores in the area (San Jose, CA) are definitely getting stocked up which is great to see. Hoping to find some Katherine’s Collection items this year if possible & some of the Nightmare Before Christmas items mentioned above. Here’s a few pics from my travels.











































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

More pics:



















































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the witch brew in green very cool i would have bought that over orange one if my store would have had it .


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wanted to shout out this cool Martha Stewart Animated Crystal Ball for $19.99. Sound & in ball swirling effects. I didn’t buy it, but may go back to.....











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

man there was hardly any Halloween at my store


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

Stores here have been very slow getting stuff out, but there was no shortage of Snoopy items at TJ Maxx yesterday. And I haven't seen this Hocus Pocus mug posted anywhere...I was so excited to find it!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ooh I love that Hocus Pocus mug!


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

My store had less stuff then they had two weeks ago and then they didn’t have a lot.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Stopped by the Home Goods in Santa Clara, CA tonight. Picked up a couple skeleton votive holders that match the ones I bought a few years ago. The had some cute stuff, but not nearly as much as in years prior. Hopefully they get more in soon. 

Notables: They had a gold / white variation of the $19.99 Martha Stewart animated fortune teller ball which is fun. Also, they had a gold dragon scale pumpkin for $24.99 which was pretty.











































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Stopped by Marshall’s in San Jose, CA today. Saw a few cute items.

Notables: headless horseman $29.99, witch legs outdoor stakes $24.99, Ouija Tray $12.99, Rae Dunn Halloween banner



















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nada here yet. Ugh.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

I found 2 styles of these telephone booth decor at my local HG - this one here is a skeleton, and the other is a witch. Non-musical, but they both light up with 3 AA batteries, really cute for those that are into collecting globes...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been adding to my halloween decor for years now and have to say as kind of sad as it seems but I'm glad I'm not seeing anything I need. Still like looking though!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Stopped by a TJ Maxx Home Goods in San Jose, CA today and saw some good stuff. Some Spooktacular Designs witches & skeletons (Karen Didion stuff), some Martha Stewart galvanized light up houses, Rae Dunn Halloween flour sifters, Wood Halloween containers that can be used as lanterns, etc. (Sorry, apparently at my max uploads already this month so can’t add pics.) 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

Apparently, Home Goods is still getting these in some places.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Love that people are finding lots of goodies. I did swing into hg today and if they had 25 items for Halloween I would be shocked, there was just nothing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am going to swing by mine today i hope they got more stuff they were bare shelves last time i was there


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am going to swing by mine today i hope they got more stuff they were bare shelves last time i was there


Mine continue to be bare shelves. Seriously , the HG near my house had 12 halloween items....12 , nothing fun, all just random nothing. I really don't get what is happening in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Mine continue to be bare shelves. Seriously , the HG near my house had 12 halloween items....12 , nothing fun, all just random nothing. I really don't get what is happening in my neck of the woods.


 i did not make it there yesterday but last time i was there ours was the same as yours nothing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my store had a bunch more out 
These came home with me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

they had this witch and cauldron. Love the cauldron but not a fan of witch . Was 199.00


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok my store had a bunch more out
> These came home with me
> View attachment 736788


The gnome is flipping adorable!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> they had this witch and cauldron. Love the cauldron but not a fan of witch . Was 199.00
> View attachment 736789


Can we talk about the cute sign behind her?


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Our TJ Maxx hasn't gotten much in yet. I really want to find the Sanderson Sister cottage mug.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Meadow said:


> Can we talk about the cute sign behind her?


lol ya i saw it not sure how much it was thought be easy to make thats for sure


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Going to dinner (or to get take out, it all depends on the restarant) next door to TJMaxx & Homegoods so I'm gonna pay both a quick walkthrough. I don't have high expectations from either for some reason. Honestly, I'd be happy just to find some paper napkins & maybe a dish towel or 2 but other than that I don't expect them to have much I fell like I MUST buy.

So we shall see. I'll let ya know later tonite!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well hit up HG & was once again disappointed. I got a few kids books for the little kids across the street, & a few other small things for my Reaper victim, but I wasn't thrilled. They didn't even really have a ton of cooking/baking stuff or even candy.

Not sure if they just don't have the stuff yet, if it's just a sad showing from this particular HG (which is what I think the case happens to be) or if they're hanging on to stuff for another few weeks.

Whatever the reason, color me unimpressed. Didn't hit TJMaxx because while it's literally right next door I was just so bummed by HG I didn't wanna bother.

There's 2 more for me to check soon & I'll do that but I won't be expecting much.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Went to our TJ Maxx yesterday and today. There is still one small endcap of Halloween and a table with some harvest and some Halloween. Both very lightly stocked. I did find the Martha Stewart crystal ball today, but otherwise it's just been very disappointing.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

RiverRat3 said:


> Went to our TJ Maxx yesterday and today. There is still one small endcap of Halloween and a table with some harvest and some Halloween. Both very lightly stocked. I did find the Martha Stewart crystal ball today, but otherwise it's just been very disappointing.


Can you post a picture of this crystal ball?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

My TJ Maxx had several of the crystal balls in purple and gold. Not my pics but they look like this:


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yep! That's them. I haven't seen any of the purple & silver, but I did get the gold one.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Can we talk about the cute sign behind her?


I love that sign, too!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

PoeLover said:


> I love that sign, too!


Poe Lover - where are you located? I've been to Poe's grave many times & visited several of the places he lived. BTW there is a Poe Festival in Baltimore. Unfortunately its virtual now 


https://poefestinternational.com/


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Poe Lover - where are you located? I've been to Poe's grave many times & visited several of the places he lived. BTW there is a Poe Festival in Baltimore. Unfortunately its virtual now
> 
> 
> https://poefestinternational.com/


Hi! I'm in New Jersey. I will have to check out that festival. Hopefully, everything will be back to normal for next year. Thank you for the info!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, went to another HG/TJMaxx combo store that usually is one of the better stores to hit & just made a quick breeze through because there were too many folks there for my taste.

I was once again disappointed. If they had all their stuff on once place in the store it would've amounted to maybe one & half complete aisles with a few larger pieces here & there.

It's just so weird since normally by this time of year they've already moved Christmas half way in & there's not much Halloween left. Now it's like they never got half the usual Halloween merch & haven't even considered Christmas yet.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

SpookySarah said:


> Our TJ Maxx hasn't gotten much in yet. I really want to find the Sanderson Sister cottage mug.


I found one at my local Marshalls it’s a pretty big mug. There were only 2 in the end cap


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok guys, I have an extra Sanderson susters black mug with grey lettering if anyone wants it before I return it. I also found the huge headless horseman statue and I know its htf so Im unsure yet who posted theyve been looking but I have to dig back through the threads to see. If I get multiple looking I will first pic the names from a hat and go down the line if they firsts end up declining. I dont know how much shipping will be but I will check tonight the dimensions and my ship from zip to your zip you can see postage up front. It retailed for $30 and tax


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Biggest dude I've ever seen...$199.99. He makes the ones above look tiny.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I'm done with HG/TJMaxx this year unless I need something else from them which was the case today. I went into the usual one on the way home from a doc appt. to get some pot holders for myself & they have a bit more but for the most part it's really big stuff or one aisle of stuff, the rest is that blue fall/harvesty stuff. The next aisle over they were setting up Christmas crap.  

I couldn't even find new dish towels this year & I usually buy at least one set somewhere. Which I guess is a good thing really since I've got enough.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ in the same boat. HG was a bust this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, just a general store question:
Are people in your part of the world even paying attention to the directional stickers on the floors of the stores, not just HG, but any stores that have them?

I can tell you the answer here in my part of MD is nope. We might be really good with the mask thing & our numbers aren't bad (but not great yet) but a LOT of people are just ignoring the arrows now. 

Oh they did for a while, & at first even I forgot about it since I wasn't shopping a lot, but I eventually figured it out. On my last 2 visits to the grocery store in the last couple of months no one is bothering with them any more. I go out of my way to go down the right aisle the right way even if the thing I want is not that far from the "wrong" end. I still go down the next aisle so I'm facing the right way but lately I think I'm one of the few that's still doing it. 

Honestly I was hoping that would be a good holdover from our pandemic days because the aisles are less crowded & it makes it easier to shop. Even if we had a straight out cure tomorrow, I still want one-way aisles in all the stores to continue.

I'm thinking it's time to go back to ordering groceries from Shipt.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG, near as I can figger, about 50% do. I try to.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Also, just a general store question:
> Are people in your part of the world even paying attention to the directional stickers on the floors of the stores, not just HG, but any stores that have them?
> 
> I can tell you the answer here in my part of MD is nope. We might be really good with the mask thing & our numbers aren't bad (but not great yet) but a LOT of people are just ignoring the arrows now.
> ...


Honestly, no one here does. We've tried and people will just run into us or purposely block the aisles. People are awful with the masks here too though, so I'm not surprised. We have a local mandate, but more and more people are deciding not to wear them. And alas, we are one of the top 5 hotspots in the country right now.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

The stores in my part of CA removed those floor stickers weeks ago probably for that reason


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine was just starting to apply them the other day.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Don’t know if this applies here, but if anyone has a Rite Aid store, found one that was literally just stocked that day. It was actually kind of creepy how empty the store was.

What shocked me was the prices on everything was insanely high for this type of store.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I’m looking for these ceramic trees if anyone comes across them! I hesitated on getting them and now I can’t find them - rats!! I have seen them on resell sites but that makes me angry lol.

I’ll cover shipping and will would love to mail a Halloween thank you in return.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Snickers said:


> I’m looking for these ceramic trees if anyone comes across them! I hesitated on getting them and now I can’t find them - rats!! I have seen them on resell sites but that makes me angry lol.
> 
> I’ll cover shipping and will would love to mail a Halloween thank you in return.
> View attachment 738084
> View attachment 738085


Walmart has the black and orange one for $44.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Also, just a general store question:
> Are people in your part of the world even paying attention to the directional stickers on the floors of the stores, not just HG, but any stores that have them?


I finally braved HG & TJ Maxx yesterday for the first time this season (I don't trust the people around here) and yeah. No one seemed to be following the directional stickers. I haven't been to any stores that have them recently (I was the idiot not following them in At Home earlier in the season but that was an accident!) but these were really easy to see and follow so I don't get why everyone was just... not. I had to backtrack or find alternate routes so often because someone was just going the wrong way. It's a shame because had they been following, it'd have made things way less annoying in most of the aisles. Sigh.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm fairly certain that my Marshalls and HG (NorCal) did not receive any of the fall/Halloween RD stuff. I've been in so many times and just NOTHING. Not even any non-seasonal RD except a few "class of 2020" mugs. The shelves have also been oddly bare, which has led me to this conclusion.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

If any Northern California friends see the metal Skeleton couple on the bench ($129) or the metal Pumpkin Witch Server ($149), please let me know. Missed out on one in Santa Clara & have been searching at other stores in hopes of finding them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

We have a new store called: Home Sense
Why its called Home Sense is a mystery because its exactly the same store as Home Goods. Anyway, hubby & I found The Wicked Witch's Hotel sign there. Its made extremely well. 
You can't tell but its chained down & put extremely heavy flat stones on top of it then covered with mulch


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kdestra said:


> We have a new store called: Home Sense
> Why its called Home Sense is a mystery because its exactly the same store as Home Goods. Anyway, hubby & I found The Wicked Witch's Hotel sign there. Its made extremely well.
> You can't tell but its chained down & put extremely heavy flat stones on top of it then covered with mulch


because it focuses on larger furniture and little of the small things.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> We have a new store called: Home Sense
> Why its called Home Sense is a mystery because its exactly the same store as Home Goods. Anyway, hubby & I found The Wicked Witch's Hotel sign there. Its made extremely well.
> You can't tell but its chained down & put extremely heavy flat stones on top of it then covered with mulch


Wow!! I love that sign. Great find.


----------



## _Autopsy (Oct 11, 2020)

I am DYING for this white pumpkin stack:










If anyone knows anything about it (brand, artist, etc), please let me know! I have been sleuthing online for four hours and can't find a single crumb about it. I will do just about anything to own it!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Stopped by a TJ Maxx Home Goods store in San Jose, CA today. Halloween is now 50% off. Not much left (one bay in one aisle) but I picked up a shadow box witch, skeleton in a rocking chair, & a beaded runner. Happy hunting! 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

kristinms8 said:


> Stopped by a TJ Maxx Home Goods store in San Jose, CA today. Halloween is now 50% off. Not much left (one bay in one aisle) but I picked up a shadow box witch, skeleton in a rocking chair, & a beaded runner. Happy hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great finds. It's never too early to shop Halloween. Thanks.


----------



## Missie (Dec 8, 2020)

Illysium said:


> My TJ Maxx had several of the crystal balls in purple and gold. Not my pics but they look like this:


I collect water globes. I have none to set out during halloween. If I can find one like this how much could I expect to pay for this one? I think it's awesome!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Missie said:


> I collect water globes. I have none to set out during halloween. If I can find one like this how much could I expect to pay for this one? I think it's awesome!


Those were 19.99!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Missie said:


> I collect water globes. I have none to set out during halloween. If I can find one like this how much could I expect to pay for this one? I think it's awesome!


There are a few available on Ebay. If you search for Martha Stewart Crystal Ball or Smoky Animated Orb, they should come up. TJ Maxx will probably have them again next year though.

I have the orange one, I love it.


----------

